
Apply HN: Pinpic – Photographers on Demand - uroojq
Pinpic is a trusted marketplace for customers who need a photographer on demand when they are traveling. Instead of using a selfie-stick or asking a stranger, people can find the nearest photographer to them using the Pinpic &quot;app&quot; in any major city or tourist destination. Customers can also find a photographer within any budget and for any length of time. We&#x27;re making vacation photography more accessible to a growing number of travelers from all markets around the world. Pinpic charges between 10-12% per booking from the customer.<p>Photographers use the Pinpic &quot;web&quot; platform to manage all the core aspects of their business, including invoicing, scheduling, marketing, and photo delivery in exchange for 3% service fee on booking. There are no upfront costs for photographers to join.<p>VIDEO: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;lHUiO0UmZyE<p>QUICK FACTS:<p>- Pinpic has a growing community of more than 1300 photographers, worldwide. 
- Travelers will be able to book photographers on pinpic.com starting May 2016. 
- Pinpic&#x27;s core team is made up of 4 members, highly experienced in dev, design, photography, and travel
======
brudgers
How big is the for hire vacation photography market?

